# Labor cost for installing bottom bracket and headset.



## Bart (Mar 4, 2004)

I was thinking about having a bike shop guy install bottom bracket and headset on my 2000 Cannondale Jekyll Frame.
I have no special tools to do that myself.
Do you guys have any idea how much the labor cost would be? I'm in Denver. Thanks.


----------



## Ebo (Dec 30, 2003)

Bart said:


> I was thinking about having a bike shop guy install bottom bracket and headset on my 2000 Cannondale Jekyll Frame.
> I have no special tools to do that myself.
> Do you guys have any idea how much the labor cost would be? I'm in Denver. Thanks.


I would think $30 for both from a respectable shop would be cool. Personally, I would buy the crank arm puller and bottom bracket tool and do that part myself. These are tools you will use often. Headset installation can be done with a home made press tool or a keen eye, piece of wood, and a rubber mallet. Mike T has a great website that can help you out with common sense basics. Mike T can be paged over on Passion or General Discussion. He's one of the good guys....


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

*URL for Mike T's FAQ*



Ebo said:


> I would think $30 for both from a respectable shop would be cool. Personally, I would buy the crank arm puller and bottom bracket tool and do that part myself. These are tools you will use often. Headset installation can be done with a home made press tool or a keen eye, piece of wood, and a rubber mallet. Mike T has a great website that can help you out with common sense basics. Mike T can be paged over on Passion or General Discussion. He's one of the good guys....


Here is the link with the info:

http://www.execulink.com/~dtierney/wmc/faq.htm


----------



## carlos (Jan 12, 2004)

Ebo said:


> I would think $30 for both from a respectable shop would be cool. Personally, I would buy the crank arm puller and bottom bracket tool and do that part myself. These are tools you will use often. Headset installation can be done with a home made press tool or a keen eye, piece of wood, and a rubber mallet. Mike T has a great website that can help you out with common sense basics. Mike T can be paged over on Passion or General Discussion. He's one of the good guys....


holly sh$t! U$30 for a 15min work? U$30 is what good wheelbiulders charge for one wheel, an that much, much more work.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Bart said:


> I was thinking about having a bike shop guy install bottom bracket and headset on my 2000 Cannondale Jekyll Frame.
> I have no special tools to do that myself.
> Do you guys have any idea how much the labor cost would be? I'm in Denver. Thanks.


Now's just the time to learn how to do these simple jobs yourself. The tools can be bought for less money than the labor cost of this job. One of the fellas here gave you the URL of my FAQ that will tell you how to put in a headset. If you're really nervous and don't believe that I (and many others) have tapped in a zillion headsets then make your own press for a few measly dollars. Someone will be along to tell you how. I wouldn't pay $0.50 for a press so I won't bother.

The Park Tool site shows you how the BB goes in and what tools you need. My FAQ has the headset info.


----------

